# Butane adapter



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey guys,

A bit new to the hobby of LS but I've heard about an adapter that I can use on other canisters of butane versus the rather expensive lighter cans in the local tobacco shop. Does someone manufacture them? And most important, how can I get one? Are butane nipples all standard? Just wondering. Thanks for any help.

Misfit


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes, if you're only filling with the butane cans (shaped like paint cans), there may be no need for an adapter. The metal end of the butane can fits onto the nipple of the ronson valve. It depends on the construction of the loco and the location of the gas tank. The butane fill nipples are fairly standard. Which loco are you considering or already have?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a adapter that clips on and allows the use of the screw on standard adapter. Ill have to take a pic and post.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

There's an excellent article by Carl Weaver on gas and adapters in Steam in the Garden No. 122 July/August 2012. You can get back issues at www.steamup.com


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Use the spray paint size cans for portable barbecues that only cost a dollar or so.
I use an adapter that is really just an extension so you can reach the fill point and see what you are doing.

Gas Filling Adapter for un threaded 4 mm dia straight nozzle gas cans.










Here's a link to another adapter that looks to suite a different tank fitting. 
Gas adapter

Andrew


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Misfit,
I sent you a PM.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you are putting together a tool box for your first steamer. If so, congratulations and welcome to the darkside of garden railroading. No going back to sparkies now.

I would suggest going to a bicycle shop and getting a small CO2 tire inflator. The size that uses BB gun CO2 cartridges. They make excellent fire extinguishers. Have it in your pocket at a meet. (Why would I recommend something like that????)

vr Bob


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I protest! Live Steam is NOT the "dark side"... that is battery. 

A Live Steamer has come unto the light!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

other canisters of butane 
What hasn't been mentioned here, but has been debated many times (I'll try and find a thread) is that pure butane is available from your local Korean or Asian grocery in 4 or 6 packs for about $1+ each. It is widely used for cooking. 

Butane/Propane mix is easier to find (camping stores) as it is "Camping Gaz" but it is not the same, as you will find if you do a google for "site:mylargescale.com butane propane live steam" and read some of the threads.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets have a go at getting the image to show up of the gas adapter 

I have added the photo to the page with all the gas adapters to see it.

http://www.thetraindepartment.com/s/cc_images/cache_881441820.jpg?t=1375754012


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Batteries ?!?!?!? You mean to power an engine? It can't be that bad.



So -- what engine are you getting?? Delivery date?? First run??


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Pete, they are the ones I use. I get them from large homeware outlets here in Australia. They are the size of a fly spray can with a 4mm un-threaded tip. Apparently they are more expensive at camping stores. I get a 4-pack for about $5~$6. Used in portable stoves with the lockable valve like the first one in the picture. They are pure butane. I have a white plastic push-on fitting to extend the tip.
A long brass nozzle came with my Accucraft Hunslet that has a thread for the can end. I don't use it though. It looks as if it may suit the 'threaded valve' can. 
The picture of the adapter Jason has linked to looks as if it is to adapt the 1st can to the thread that would suit my brass nozzle.

Looks to be several types of cans (cartridges) and several types of adapters/extensions. 

Andrew


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes the long needle adapter with the large thread is for the Butane/Propane mix cans that are about 5" round and 3-6" tall. These have the standard 7/16 gas thread allowing cold weather running with less issues. The orange cap adapter allows you to use the same adapter with the tall paint can sized Butane cans as seen above. Though only the left most can works with it. I have not seen locally here in the States the other 2 cans though I can get adapters for any of the cans from the manufacturer.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 05 Aug 2013 08:02 PM 
Lets have a go at getting the image to show up of the gas adapter 

I have added the photo to the page with all the gas adapters to see it.

http://www.thetraindepartment.com/s/cc_images/cache_881441820.jpg?t=1375754012 

















Jason's adaptor (above) is similar to one I found in the UK for converting the Asian butane cans (with the 'lockable' top as shown) to the threaded type, so they can be used in a camping stove instead of the expensive "camping gaz". The only drawback is they require an external valve as the gas can is opened by clipping the convertor on to the can.



We also found a lighter adaptor for feeding a cigarette lighter, looks like this:













They have a valve inside them and screw on to the threaded cans.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Pete, that is interesting because my Accucraft brass needle fitting similar (slightly longer) to below seems to have no valve. The 'needle' slides to push open the valve on the can. So unless Jason's adapter transferred that pushing action to the valve in the can the gas would all escape. As you suggest, you need a valve in the middle. 
I'll stick with my solid little white extension thingy I got from Argyle Loco, it even just reaches to the recessed filling point on the floor of my Accucraft Quarry Hunslet.











Andrew


----------



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

Okay I found some way cheap butane (compared to the tobacco store stuff) at Smart and Final. Four 8 oz cans for $6.79. That's 32 oz versus the 10.5 oz tobacco store cans for 2.99. I got the cans that have the lockable valve config. So which adapter should I use? I checked and can't use the can as is on my locos. Thanks in advance for any help. And thanks for the advice. You guys are great

Misfit!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

So which adapter should I use? 
You need the adaptor sold by Jason at the Train Dept (big orange thing above) and then you need a screw-in adaptor. 
the long needle adapter with the large thread is for the Butane/Propane mix cans that are about 5" round and 3-6" tall. These have the standard 7/16 gas thread allowing cold weather running with less issues. The orange cap adapter allows you to use the same adapter with the tall paint can sized Butane cans as seen above. 

I have made my own adaptor while waiting for delivery of a proper one. (They last a long time - mine has been used for about 0 years now, so definitely buy a good one like the one mentioned above.) Accucraft sells a brass tube they claim will do the job - it fits the 'ronson' filler valve on your tank [you need to acquire a spare one of them, too! BUTANE GAS FILLER VALVE - AP-21761 ] 

But I digress. The tube is a GAS ADAPTER OF FUEL EXTENDER - AP-29204 . (I wonder who wrote that description.) One end fits the tube on your butane gas can, the other fits the valve. Unfortunately, no-one has figured out how to hold it still while simultaneously holding the can and the loco. So what I do is make a sleeve that fits the can nozzle and the tube and it holds the tube to the can and releases the gas when I push the whole thing down on the gas valve on the tank. 
Call Jason - he'll ship you what you need.


----------



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yep, got it. Thanks all

Misfit.


----------

